# İç ve Dış Tehditler > AB, Avrupa Birligi ve Türkler >  Ab' Joker'i.akp'nin

## axuliuma

AB' JOKER'İ.AKP'NİN ELİNDE PATLADI!! 

ülkemizdeki AB ve ABD sevdalılarının en büyük dayanaklarını çağdaşlaşma, medeni olma, Avrupalı olma, bilimsel gelişmelere ve teknolojiye daha yakın olma... gibi hayallerle özetleyebiliriz. 

Halbuki medeni olma tamamen sahip olunan ahlaki değerler, kültür ve inanç ile alakalıdır. Tarihten günümüze bütün toplumların hayat tarzlarını, kültürlerini, inançlarını incelediğimizde aziz milletimizin sahip olduğu değerlerin diğer toplumlardan çok daha üstün olduğunu, bu değerleri gittikleri her yere taşıdıklarını ve örnek bir hayat sunduklarını görürüz. 

Bunun neticesinde, Türk milletinin hakim olduğu coğrafyalarda yaşayan bütün insanlar hürriyeti, adaleti, sevgiyi, saygıyı doya doya yaşamış ve hiçbir rahatsızlık duymamışlardır.

Nihat Sami Banarlı, Amerikalı Profesör Rufi ile sohbet ederken söz batılılaşmadan açılınca Profesör Rufi şunları söylüyor:

ğSiz tarihte defalarca başarı kazanmış bir milletsiniz. Bize veya başkalarına imrenmek neyinize? Biz yeni bir millet olduğumuz için, tarihte muvaffak olmuş milletlerin sırlarını araştırır, bulduğumuz ve uygun gördüğümüzü asrımıza tatbik ederiz. Sizden de aldığımız kıymetler vardır. Eğer ilerlemek istiyorsanız, muvaffak olduğunuz asırlarda hangi meziyetlerinizle hangi usul ve teşkilatınızla kazandınız? Bunları araştırınız, bulduklarınızı modernize ediniz. Kendi milli ve denenmiş temelleriniz üzerinde yükselinizğ.

Nitekim Cumhuriyetimizin kurucusu Mustafa Kemal Atatürk birçok kez, üanakkale Savaşı ve Dumlupınar Meydan muharebesi gibi göğüs göğüse yapılan savaşların, hangi milletin daha medeni olduğunu gösterdiğini ve dolayısıyla Türk milletinin o dönemin süper güç olarak geçinen devletlerinden üstünlüğünü ortaya koyduğunu ifade etmiştir, vurgulamıştır.

İstiklal şairimiz Mehmet Akif Ersoy ise Batı medeniyetini ğTek dişi kalmış canavarğ şeklinde tasvir ederek, bizimkilerin hayran olduğu Batı kültürünün esasen göründüğü gibi olmadığını ifade etmiştir.

AB hayaline ve ABD müttefikliğine akıl, mantık, bilimsel gerçekler açısından baktığımızda ise yine Batı sevdalılarının ne kadar büyük bir yanlışın içinde olduklarını net olarak görürüz.

ğMedeniyetler üatışmasığ tezinin sahibi ABDğli profesör Samuel Hungtinton, Türkiyeğnin AB üyeliğinin sürekli ertelendiğini, hatta Türkiyeğden sonra başvuran 12 ülkenin bu süreçte tam üyeliğe kabul edildiğini ifade ettikten sonra AB sevdalılarının bir türlü anlamak istemedikleri şu gerçekleri söylemektedir:

ğBunun temel sebebini çok az Avrupalı lider söyleyecektir, ama Avrupa halklarında yaygın bir görüş var: Türkiye, Avrupağya dahil olmaya çalışmasına rağmen, tarihi ve kültürü itibariyle Avrupalı olmayan bir ulustur. Bu görüş Avrupa toplumu tarafından paylaşıldığı sürece, Türkiyeğnin ABğye üyeliği mümkün olmayacaktır. Avrupalılar ğhayırğ diyemedikleri gibi ğevetğ de diyemiyorlar. Bu yüzden de ğerteleme ve bekletmeğ politikası izliyorlar.ğ

AB Türkiyeğyi sürekli oyalıyor. şimdi de meşhur ğhazmetme kapasitesiğ maddesini bir Kopenhag kriteri yapma yolundalar. Sözde Pontus ve Ermeni soykırımı iddialarını her geçen gün biraz daha yoğun bir şekilde dayatıyorlar. Hukukumuza, tarımımıza, güvenliğimize, eğitimimize, ekonomimize, sağlığımıza... kısaca her şeyimize müdahale ediyorlar, itiraz da kabul etmiyorlar. Neye müdahale ediyorlarsa problemler daha da artıyor. üünkü çözmek için değil, bozmak için uğraşıyorlar.

ABD ise ğBen senin dostunum, stratejik müttefikinimğ diye diye askerimizin başına çuvalı geçirdi, Samarrağda Türk kızlarının ırzına geçti, Telaferğdeki soydaşlarımızı soykırıma tabi tuttu, Kuzey Irakğta bizi tehdit eden yapılanmanın ise kurucusu ve en büyük destekçisi. şimdilerde ise komşumuz İranğla bizi kapıştırma gayretinde. Nasıl dostluksa hep kabak bizim başımıza patlıyor.

şimdi akıl, izan, mantık ve bilimsel gerçeklerle AB ve ABDğnin yaptıklarına bir bakalım, körü körüne sevdayı da bir kenara bırakalım ve kendimize soralım, ğGerçekten doğru yolda mıyız?ğ

Akılsızca akla, mantıksızca mantığa, bilimsel gerçeklerden uzak olarak bilime ulaşma mümkün mü?

Aklımız, mantığımız ve bilimsel gerçekler her zaman olduğu gibi BTP Genel Başkanı Prof. Dr. Haydar Başğı haklı çıkarıyor. Ne demişti Sayın Baş:

ğAB; 5 bin yıllık Türk tarihinin, 15 asırlık İslam medeniyetimizin ve 80 yıllık laik demokratik cumhuriyetimizin haçlı mezarlığına gömülmesidir. Milli egemenliğimizin yabancılara devredilmesidir.ğ

Makalemizi Atatürkğün 6 Mart 1922ğde TBMMğde yaptığı tarihi konuşmayla bitirelim:

ğEfendiler! Avrupağnın bütün ilerlemesine, yükselmesine karşılık Türkiye tam tersine gerilemiş ve düşüş vadisine yuvarlanadurmuştur. Artık vaziyeti düzeltmek için mutlaka Avrupağdan nasihat almak, bütün işleri Avrupağnın emellerine göre yapmak, bütün dersleri Avrupağdan almak gibi bir takım zihniyetler belirdi. Halbuki, hangi istiklal vardır ki ecnebilerin nasihatleriyle, ecnebilerin planlarıyla yükselebilsin? Tarih, böyle bir hadiseyi kaydetmemiştir.ğ

O halde hep beraber ğne IMF, ne AB, ne ABD, tek çözüm Bağımsız Türkiyeğ deme zamanı gelmedi mi? 

MURAT üABAS

----------

